# Training periodization study



## Sully (Aug 22, 2017)

Periodization works, there's not much debate left about it, IMO. Although not a perfect study (the sample size is small) the results are statistically significant enough to be considered valid. And this isn't even an advanced training split, it's fairly basic. Periodization principles like DUP are likely to yield even more significan results in highly trained individuals. 


Trying to Build Strength? Periodized Training Yields 30% / 34% / 77% Increases in Bench Press, Squat and Deadlift Performance in Elite(!) Powerlifters over 16 Weeks - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone


----------



## G-FLUX (Mar 23, 2018)

Couldnt agree more!

Funny thing is most people periodize their training without even knowing it haha


----------



## GearPro (Mar 23, 2018)

G-FLUX said:


> Couldnt agree more!
> 
> Funny thing is most people periodize their training without even knowing it haha



Many do, but whether or not they do it correctly or with any specific goal or progression in mind is another conversation, entirely.


----------



## ketsugo (Apr 29, 2018)

Of course it does . The body only grows or changes by adjusting and adapting to stress. We only continue to progress by tricking the body or progress stops. Bombard body with change . Periodization is organized changes in intensity.


----------

